# Which is the best medical college in your city?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

All Saints University College Of Medicine is the best medical college in my city. They have two campuses in two cities of St. Vincent and the Grenadines. One is Kingstown Campus and second is Arnos Vale Campus. Both are beautiful!!


----------

